# Plus Signs



## Zhizara (Jan 8, 2011)

Can someone tell me what the plus sign after some names mean?  When I look at the Power Users list of who's online, some peoples' user name has a plus after it.

Just wondering what it means.


----------



## forty_caliber (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that means they are on your friends list.

.40


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 8, 2011)

That may be right.  I'll have to see after some more people wake up.  Thanks, .40.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 8, 2011)

It does mean they are on your friends list.


----------



## mollyanne (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh. Well, that's good to know because all this time I thought some people were being singled out for some special reason (plus is usually good) and I was feeling left out because I hadn't been chosen yet


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 9, 2011)

mollyanne said:


> Oh. Well, that's good to know because all this time I thought some people were being singled out for some special reason (plus is usually good) and I was feeling left out because I hadn't been chosen yet



Me too, especially when it was someone new.  But I checked and all are friends.


----------

